# Projector placement?



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

Ok, I haven't checked around the forums yet to an answer to my problem yet but I don't think anyone has this problem as of yet.

I am re-finishing my basement and I am incorporating a bar/theater room. Basement is not big and the viewing distance from the seat to the screen will be no more than 10'. (problem 1) The ceiling height is and cannot be changed from 6' 7". (problem 2) There are no windows so lighting control will not be a problem. I am set on getting the LG CF181D with a gray screen. (problem 3 screen) After reading about every review and forum post about screens I know that the gray screen will increase black levels which the LG needs. I also know that the gray screen will help with no reflecting light for non dedicated rooms like I am going with (Bar/Theater). I have also read that the gray screen will not give you the best picture and that the white screens will but they are meant for dedicated rooms.

Here is my questions:
1. Is 10' too close to watch movies or any other content on a 106" diagonal screen?
2. Is 6' 7" to low of a ceiling if I mount the projector over the seating area? And if I mount it in the back of the room (about 25' away) would it be able to project the picture over the seats or the heads of the people that are sitting there?
3. I know screen is key no matter what projector you get but am I going to be disappointed with a gray screen since I am not doing a dedicated theater room. I am big on picture quality and I do not want to make the wrong decision.

I know the throw of the LG is 7' -25' or at least I am pretty sure so I don't think that is the issue but if it will hit the screen from 25' away without hitting somebodies head first with their shadow on the screen.

Ok, I think I am done. lol.... I hope you guys can shed some light on my issue/issues.

Read more: New Guy In Town - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If someone doesn't get to this by tomorrow morning, I'll take a look at the numbers then. I have a previous engagement that I'm a bit late for at the moment. 

I deleted your other post which was just a cross post. Once should be enough. :T


----------



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

mechman said:


> If someone doesn't get to this by tomorrow morning, I'll take a look at the numbers then. I have a previous engagement that I'm a bit late for at the moment.
> 
> I deleted your other post which was just a cross post. Once should be enough. :T


Thanks mechman, I really appreciate it. I got a little post crazy :hissyfit: I just want to get an answer to these questions so I can quit going back and forth between a 60" plasma or projector and I REALLY want the projector so I hope it can work.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

BMoore20 said:


> Here is my questions:
> 1. Is 10' too close to watch movies or any other content on a 106" diagonal screen?


THX's formula is screen diagonal divided by .84. With a 106" screen that gives you 126" or 10.5 feet. I think 10 feet will be fine. :T



BMoore20 said:


> 2. Is 6' 7" to low of a ceiling if I mount the projector over the seating area? And if I mount it in the back of the room (about 25' away) would it be able to project the picture over the seats or the heads of the people that are sitting there?


A 106" screen is 52" tall. Add in the border and it will be around 57-58". That leaves you about 21-22" to play with. That really isn't very much room. But it would probably work. If you have the projector already, set it up and see if it works. The CF181D manual isn't that much help



BMoore20 said:


> 3. I know screen is key no matter what projector you get but am I going to be disappointed with a gray screen since I am not doing a dedicated theater room. I am big on picture quality and I do not want to make the wrong decision.


I have a gray screen and I'm very happy with it. I prefer darker blacks though and I almost always have a few lights on. 



BMoore20 said:


> I know the throw of the LG is 7' -25' or at least I am pretty sure so I don't think that is the issue but if it will hit the screen from 25' away without hitting somebodies head first with their shadow on the screen.


Here's the link to PJCentral's calculator for your LG.


----------



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

Wow, that was some great info mechman. I really appreciate it. When I do purchase the projector I will let you know how it all works out. Next dilemma on the chopping block is my rear speaker placement since there isn't a wall behind the seating, do I go with stands directly behind the seating or buy 2 new speakers for flush mount to the ceiling? I have the Onkyo HT S9300THX system and would like to use what u have but I am not sure it would look the best.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

BMoore20 said:


> Wow, that was some great info mechman. I really appreciate it. When I do purchase the projector I will let you know how it all works out. Next dilemma on the chopping block is my rear speaker placement since there isn't a wall behind the seating, do I go with stands directly behind the seating or buy 2 new speakers for flush mount to the ceiling? I have the Onkyo HT S9300THX system and would like to use what u have but I am not sure it would look the best.


I'd start up a new thread here. There are a lot of knowledgeable audio folks here, and I'm not one of them. :hide:


----------



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

I really appreciate all of your help mechman. I will post a new thread there. Thanks.


----------

